# Timeshares in Japan



## Dori (May 21, 2007)

Has anyone here travelled to a Japanese timeshare?  Our son will be teaching ESL there for a year, starting in the fall.  We are not sure yet of his exact posting location, but I just would like a feel for people's experiences, what availability is like, etc.

Thanks,

Dori


----------



## Conan (May 21, 2007)

No first-hand experience, but I was told that at least in the RCI system, you need to place a request with RCI which they relay to Japan and then they'll call back with availability.  In other words you cannot search "live" either online or over the phone.

Let us know what you learn....


----------



## Kola (May 24, 2007)

Dori,

My daughter with her husband have been to Japan more than ten times and could probably recommend places to stay once you know where do you want to be. They have never stayed in a T/s for several reasons: wrong locations, difficult to get when you want them, waste of time and money bacause you want to see and experience as much as possible rather then being chained to the same hotel all the time. Also, Japanese T/S like many Japanese reasonably priced hotels, tend to offer very limited space and facilities. Unless, of course, you can afford the luxury of the Imperial or Okura hotels in Tokyo and others in their class. I have been to Japan and know that travel in Japan is expensive. My advice is to wait when you know where and when you want to go before  seeking more detailed advice.

Kola


----------



## Dori (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for your replies.  

Kola, would you mind if I contact you when I know where our son will be working and when we would like to go?  We would appreciate any advice your DD and SIL could offer.  Thanks again.

Dori


----------



## Kola (May 28, 2007)

Dori

Sure. Glad to help if I can. Also I have a good collection of books on Japan if you are interested. If so, let me have your direct email.

Kola


----------



## Dori (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Kola!  If you click on my name, there is a drop-down menu, one of the choices is to send me an e-mail.  Hope this works.

Right now, my son is backpacking in Morocco, and he'll be back on Friday.  Hopefully, in the next few weeks, he will hear where he is being posted.

Dori


----------

